

Fast Food Robots Steal McJobs - Futurebot
http://www.thefiscaltimes.com/Articles/2011/06/06/Could-Fast-Food-Robots-Steal-McJobs.aspx

======
marcuspovey
As automation picks off the low skilled jobs we need to seriously start to
raise the level of skill in the workforce. Trouble is that will take money,
motivation and won't see results in an election cycle so I doubt anything will
happen.

I wrote a little bit about it some time ago: [http://www.marcus-
povey.co.uk/2012/04/03/education-skills-sl...](http://www.marcus-
povey.co.uk/2012/04/03/education-skills-slavery-and-why-were-probably-
screwed/)

~~~
macavity23
Good article. I agree 100%, except for:

 _Bluntly, if you don’t have training in sophisticated and marketable high
tech skills, you likely will be out of work soon and will also likely never
have a job again._

There are sophisticated, marketable non-high-tech skills that will continue to
do fine. Doctors, lawyers, and so forth. But in general yes, you'd better
skill yourself up or you are screwed.

Also the conclusion isn't so easy: 'get out while you still can'... and go
where? This problem is global, as all the big ones are these days :-)

